# Whisper Filter



## burningice64ta (Mar 18, 2008)

I have been reading on these forums that whisper filters are not very good. Some people recommend placing bioballs or ceramic in the filter. I have 2 30 gallon tanks both with whisper filters. They have the little white bag that you put the charcoal in. I was wondering what I could put in the bag or filter to make it better or if I should take one of my filters back, I just purchased it, and get a new one?

If I should put anything in what would I put and how would I go about doing this?


----------



## ratloach (Feb 14, 2008)

Most of those whisper have a primary and secondary filtration. They recommend that you replace one of the filters at a time as not to eliminate most of your good bacteria. Even if you do replace only one your still eliminating 30%-50% of your bacteria which can lead up to ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate spike.


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

If the filter has two parts only replace one at a time. Alternatively, you can turn any of these HOB filters into a hybrid aquaclear style. Meaning, you can just buy aquaclear (or any other media in a bag), and stack it in the box. I usually used two sponges and some biomax.

I have done this with several filters before I switched to canisters. The sponges can last up to a year, just rinse them in tank water every few weeks or so (more if tank is planted.) The biomax lasts at least 6 months, just rise in tank water during your water change. This way you lose very little bacteria, and save money on filter inserts.


But, if your current filter insert has two pieces that can be changed independently (Filter floss/carbon and a carbon sponge) this process is not needed.

The only danger comes if its all one peice, then you lose the majority of your bacteria, and your tank may go though a mini-cycle, which is dangerous for your fish.


----------



## it4lian (Mar 4, 2008)

Hmmm... Yeh I have a Whisper 30 that's going to be going onto a tank I have aswell. Could I do the same thing your recommending to him? Just use aquaclear sponges and stack them into the box instead of the Whisper filter media. And alo do the same thing with biomax? I also have a submersible Fluval 2plus which is rated for 24 gallons to make up for the whispers incompetence.


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

Fluval+ are only really useful for water movement, and even is silly.

But yeah, you could apply the same process for your filter.


----------



## it4lian (Mar 4, 2008)

Yeh, I mainly got it for water movement, but figured it would make up a little bit for the whipsers lack of power.


----------



## burningice64ta (Mar 18, 2008)

There is only one cartridge in my filter so what would I do then? It is one with the white spongyish thing with a little bit of charcoal in. Not sure what I can do


----------



## burningice64ta (Mar 18, 2008)

I was thinking about doing something like this for my new 30 gallon tank. http://www.petfrd.com/forum/articles.php?action=viewarticle&artid=87 Would that be hard to do?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I have no idea about DIY canisters. For your whisper filter, you can add a thin piece of sponge or another piece of "fliter pad" or replace the carbon in the center with a ceramic bio-media. Anything you can move to a new cartridge instead of tossing out all your filter biology. Or replace the cartridge entirely with sponges and bags of media (if you do this, cut a piece of the white stuff and stick it in with the new media). Or get a second filter and alternate cleaning. In the mean time, don't follow the toss once a month instructions. Rinse only in outgoing water change water unless the filter is losing flow. If the pad is clogged with algae or food, rinse it in cool faucet water. Don't replace until the pad is actually disintegrating.

I don't hate the Whispers, but I put the 30 gallon one on 15 gallon tanks. For 30 gallon tanks I use a Penguin 330 or a H.O.T. Magnum.


----------



## burningice64ta (Mar 18, 2008)

emc7 said:


> I have no idea about DIY canisters. For your whisper filter, you can add a thin piece of sponge or another piece of "fliter pad" or replace the carbon in the center with a ceramic bio-media. Anything you can move to a new cartridge instead of tossing out all your filter biology. Or replace the cartridge entirely with sponges and bags of media (if you do this, cut a piece of the white stuff and stick it in with the new media). Or get a second filter and alternate cleaning. In the mean time, don't follow the toss once a month instructions. Rinse only in outgoing water change water unless the filter is losing flow. If the pad is clogged with algae or food, rinse it in cool faucet water. Don't replace until the pad is actually disintegrating.
> 
> I don't hate the Whispers, but I put the 30 gallon one on 15 gallon tanks. For 30 gallon tanks I use a Penguin 330 or a H.O.T. Magnum.



Thanks for the advice emc :fun: that is the kind of stuff that I was looking for. What about the neat little DIY Filter I think that looks really cool. Could get a gallon container and some plastic separators and put a few different types of media in it with some sort of more powerful pump


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

People make sumps all the time and pump water with power heads. I just have no exp. here. Try a new thread in the DIY section.


----------

